# Mississippi Queen - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down how i play the great Mountain tune, Mississippi Queen - thanks for watching!


Rhythm

[video=youtube;yqLRP4CFz_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqLRP4CFz_k[/video]


Lead

[video=youtube;VvgS8kxUUmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvgS8kxUUmk[/video]


----------

